# Greetings from the UK!



## TryAgain (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello there!

My names Ben, I'm a haunter from here in the UK! 

The haunt business here isn't huge, however, I'm still giving it my best shot! Animatronics and 'Putting on a show' is what I enjoy most! My prize possession is my Skulltronix! 

I'm looking forward to meeting you all and getting involved!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to hauntforum Ben


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. It always suprises me that Halloween isnt bigger in the UK then it is.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum TryAgain!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Ben, welcome. 

Whereabouts in the UK are you? I lived in England for eight years, from '96-'04, in south Warks just off of the M40 in a small village (between Banbury and Warwick/Leaminton Spa).

It wasn't huge there but as it were at the time, it was growing; very much a niche interest... But I always had fun with it and my friends played along and came to my parties, even partaking in fancy dress.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum TryAgain! Nice to have you.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TryAgain (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome people!



Ms. Wicked said:


> Whereabouts in the UK are you? I lived in England for eight years, from '96-'04, in south Warks just off of the M40 in a small village (between Banbury and Warwick/Leaminton Spa).


I'm based around the midlands near Alton Towers! Mentioning theme parks, Im taking a 5 day trip to Disneyland Paris in 4 days! 

So im looking foward to a good look around there Haunted Mansion! :devil:

Iv made my first thread! http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=532249#post532249


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It will be a fun trip and welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

TryAgain said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome people!
> 
> I'm based around the midlands near Alton Towers! Mentioning theme parks, Im taking a 5 day trip to Disneyland Paris in 4 days!
> 
> ...


Ah, near the Peak District! A very good friend of mine lives just on the doorstep of Chatsworth House with a footpath right there and lovely walks through the grounds.

...I think lots of the old buildings, church yard cemeteries and grounds of stately homes provide lots of inspiration for haunts... the grounds of Dunster Castle in Somerset thoroughly creeped me out (I was there on a quiet morning, before the house opened and came across the pet cemetery in a scraggly corner...) Everything is allegedly haunted!

Enjoy Dizzyworld.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## darklady666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ben, I'm from the UK too, up in Leeds. I wish we did halloween like the americans do but it does seem to get more popular every year over here. I do a graveyard and a display which has a different theme each year. People think it's weird but it doesn't stop them coming to look!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!


----------

